# Plastic bedding pan



## JCM (Mar 8, 2015)

I was wondering if there were any good bedding pans for a single critter nation? I don't need one for the shelf (I can handle fleece on that one), but the main floor area is really hard for me to clean with fleece. I do need something with a 3-6 inch depth. (I could make one with Chloroplast, but I feel like that would be chewed to death within six months) Thank you


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bass co makes some


----------



## Cinn (Mar 4, 2015)

I think they sell the deeper pans on the critter nation website


----------



## JCM (Mar 8, 2015)

nanashi7 said:


> Bass co makes some





Cinn said:


> I think they sell the deeper pans on the critter nation website


The website says they need to be cured so they're animal safe? 
So that on top of them being $35 makes them a bit too pricey... Are there any under bed storage bins or something of that like that fit?


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

The stainless steel ones don't... Those are the ones I got. And you can ask for them to be an extra .5" deep for $6 per pan I think. I love mine. They haven't rusted or anything and fit in great. I'm soo glad I asked to have them the extra .5" deeper.. It helps keep bedding in.


----------



## JCM (Mar 8, 2015)

Those are showing up as $60 with shipping for me-that's way out of my budget. I need something under $30 (even thats a stretch)


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

You can get a cement mixing tray from Lowe's/Home Depot. However, it has sloping sides, so you'll lose space.


----------



## JCM (Mar 8, 2015)

LilCritter said:


> You can get a cement mixing tray from Lowe's/Home Depot. However, it has sloping sides, so you'll lose space.


Thank you! I'll have to go see if my local one has one-is there a certain brand I should look for?
Also, how do you guys think chloroplast would work? My only worry is her chewing the cr*p out of it, but if it would work, I could choose whatever color I wanted and could have it as deep as I wanted.


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Plasgad-Black-Large-Concrete-Mixing-Tub-887102C/205451585?N=5yc1vZaq89 Here's the one I was talking about. You may have to shave off some of the edge on a couple sides, but it'll fit in a CN. Because of the lip and sloping sides, you'll lose ground space using this though.


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

LilCritter said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Plasgad-Black-Large-Concrete-Mixing-Tub-887102C/205451585?N=5yc1vZaq89 Here's the one I was talking about. You may have to shave off some of the edge on a couple sides, but it'll fit in a CN. Because of the lip and sloping sides, you'll lose ground space using this though.


This is VERY helpful information, LilCritter, thank you!

Would you happen to have a photo of this tray in action in your cage? I hate to trouble you with that request, but I'd like to get an idea. 

Also, was it difficult to shave off some of the edge? Did you just use a sanding tool?

Can you tell I'm about as handy with such projects as a fish in a desert? 

Thanks much!


----------



## JCM (Mar 8, 2015)

LilCritter said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Plasgad-Black-Large-Concrete-Mixing-Tub-887102C/205451585?N=5yc1vZaq89 Here's the one I was talking about. You may have to shave off some of the edge on a couple sides, but it'll fit in a CN. Because of the lip and sloping sides, you'll lose ground space using this though.


 Thank you so much! This is exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

I actually caved and got the Bass stainless steel pans since I didn't want to lose on the space. But here's a picture: http://homedepot.ugc.bazaarvoice.com/1999/196509/photo.jpg


And here's the page iwth the review http://reviews.homedepot.com/1999/202086174/plasgad-large-mixing-tub-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

There are also clip on scatterguards for the pans: http://www.ferret.com/item/ferret-nation-scatter-guard/650415/

They are kind of crappy though. The concrete tub will work, but the stainless Bass pans are the best there is. They'd probably long outlive the cage!


----------



## JCM (Mar 8, 2015)

So I got the mixing tub, and it barely fits... The doors don't want to close and I already know its going to be a pain in the bum for cleaning/removing it. She loves being able to play in the bedding though....


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

You can shave off the lip to get the door to close better.


----------

